# New Husqvarna Chainsaw



## JimR

Yesterday I bought a brand new 372XP Chainsaw from an outfit in NY.  I went out of state for this because this shop was $150.00 cheaper than anyone around me.  I got the saw for $699.00 and $25.00 to ship it to me.  Here is the ad.

BRAND NEW HUSQVARNA 372XP 24" BAR AND CHAIN WITH FULL WARRANTY . LIST PRICE IS AROUND $ 849.99 . I AM MOVING SOME OVER STOCK ITEMS AT CLOSE TO WHOLESALE . I HAVE AT LEAST THREE OF THESE SAWS READY TO GO . CALL 845-628-7749 MAHOPAC MOWER MART ASK FOR JIM 

Mine is being shipped out this morning.  I can't wait to try it out this weekend.  I found this on Craigslist in the NY listings. One shop near me wants $879.00 for that saw.


----------



## bczoom

You are going to llloooooovvvvveeee that saw.  I have it's next smaller brother, the 365XP.  You hit the throttle and the whole unit jumps a little due to the HP.

What size bar are you going to run?  For day-to-day use, I run an 18" but I have a 28 (or 32?) for the big trees.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is a lot of saw for the money. My back can't take the big ones anymore but they are great for big trees. With an 18" bar it will cut like a mad man.


----------



## Erik

I have a 372xp nice saw - and good price - got mine with the 32" bar, but Bailey's was having a sale this past December and I got a 20" bar w/chain for $35 - as soon as the weather cooperates, I have a handfull of trees to drop.  Will likely section them long enough that I can use them for the rafters in my pole shed.  (also have chainsaw mill to rough slab the logs)


----------



## JimR

bczoom said:


> You are going to llloooooovvvvveeee that saw.  I have it's next smaller brother, the 365XP.  You hit the throttle and the whole unit jumps a little due to the HP.
> 
> What size bar are you going to run?  For day-to-day use, I run an 18" but I have a 28 (or 32?) for the big trees.



The saw comes with a 24" bar.  I will probably get a larger bar the next time I see them on sale at Bailey's.  I presenty have a 262xp and a 362xp.  I wanted a saw that was a little bit bigger in HP than both of them.  All three weigh almost the exact same weight.  I also have a brand new 346xp that I bought recently.  That is a saw on multiple steroids.  My 262xp is a small frame saw with a 28" bar and shares bars a 18, 20 and 24 inch bar with my 55 Rancher.   I think my 362xp has a 24" bar on it.  That is a large frame saw like the 372xp that I just bought.  Husqvarna has stopped making the 372xp due to EPA regs.  From what I have read on it over the past year it is by far one of the top rated saws for weight versus HP just like the 346xp is in the small saw category at 3.7hp.  I'm trying to downsize my saw collection to just a few saws.  I also have a small 2.2hp McCullough top handle Pro saw from years ago that works great up in trees and is super light, plus a Stihl Ms210 for limbing.  My daughter uses that if she helps me cutting wood.  I'm afraid the 346xp would scare the hell out of her.  I've sold off one of my 55 Ranchers and have another Rancher up for sale locally now.  I may consider buying another 346xp if I can get my daughter to like the one I have now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have one of the Ranchers.  It AKWAYS statrs right up.  My Stihl does not in cold weather.  Both are good saws though.


----------



## JimR

Snowcat Operations said:


> I have one of the Ranchers.  It AKWAYS statrs right up.  My Stihl does not in cold weather.  Both are good saws though.



I guess that I have been lucky over the years. I have never had a saw that didn't start in cold weather.  That includes the big McCulloch's that I used to own.


----------



## bczoom

You have too many saws Jim.... I think you need to mail some Westward 

For an arborist saw (limbing), if you stumble on a 338 XTP, they're worth looking at.  It weighs in at around 8# but has the top handle and something like 2.5 HP _but I don't recall the exact spec_.


----------



## JimR

bczoom said:


> You have too many saws Jim.... I think you need to mail some Westward
> 
> For an arborist saw (limbing), if you stumble on a 338 XTP, they're worth looking at.  It weighs in at around 8# but has the top handle and something like 2.5 HP _but I don't recall the exact spec_.



I did look into the 338xtp.  I read some not so good reviews on it and some that were good.  Most of the posts I read said to buy the Stihl top handle saw instead. The bad reviews on the 338xtp was that it was very hard starting when hot.  That would really stink if you were up in a tree and it gave you a hard time starting.  The 338xtp weighs 7.7 pounds without a bar and has 2.3hp.  My little McCulloch top handle works great and is around 2.0 HP which is fine for limbing.  Here is a link to that saw. http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d53f77e2d64def8188256c320010b56e?OpenDocument It states that this saw weighs 11 pounds.  It is more like 8 - 9 pounds.   I've only used it a few times since I do not do this kind of work for a living.  These saws are used to keep my own land trimmed up.  I went with the Pro saws because they are built better and run faster than the homeowner saws.  This gives me more time to work on other projects around the house.  I did get the 372xp delivered today.  I hope I can have some fun with it tomorrow.  If anyone wants to know about the 346xp.  It is the fastest cutting saw that I have ever used and owned.


----------



## bczoom

Cold or warm, I haven't noticed a difference in starting.  The weird choke setup does take a bit to get used to but mine has always started without problem.

Like I said Jim, you have to many...  Want me to send you my address (and PayPal #)?


----------



## JimR

bczoom said:


> Cold or warm, I haven't noticed a difference in starting.  The weird choke setup does take a bit to get used to but mine has always started without problem.
> 
> Like I said Jim, you have to many...  Want me to send you my address (and PayPal #)?



The choke may be the issue that is messing people up with this saw.  Right now the only saw I am selling is the 55 Rancher.  I'm not sure what I am going to do with the 262xp and 362xp.  I may just suit them all up with different length bars and use as needed.  What is interesting is that the 262xp has .2 hp more than the newer 362xp and weighs .2 pounds less.  I've only run that saw with a 28 inch bar setup.  I'd like to see how it cuts with a 20 inch bar on it.  I bet it really screams.


----------



## bczoom

I'm too old or tired to keep up with all the models. All I know is when SHTF and everyone brings their saws, my 365xp/xtp? outruns the closest competitor (Stihl MS290?).

EDIT:  Do you need my mailing address?


----------



## JimR

bczoom said:


> I'm too old or tired to keep up with all the models. All I know is when SHTF and everyone brings their saws, my 365xp/xtp? outruns the closest competitor (Stihl MS290?).
> 
> EDIT:  Do you need my mailing address?



Your 365xp is the next step up to my 262xp and 362 XP and just below my new 372xp.  What the heck would you need one of them for?  My 55 Rancher is gone.  It left first thing this morning with a happy owner.  Time to go do some work.


----------



## JimR

I had fun today with the new 372xp.  I cut up a tall 24" in diameter Cherry tree along with about 1/2 cord of felled trees from last weekend.  The saw ran flawlessly and has plenty of power.  I also picked up two Stihl carrying cases today for $60.00.  One is for the 372xp and the other has the 346xp in it.  The 372xp barely fit.  I had to lock the chain brake in order to close the cover.  Nobody had the Husqvarna cases locally.  I think Stihl made their cases for the Husqvarna's too.  They are the same color orange as my saws.


----------



## bill w

i've owned stihls and husky's for years.working in the woods as i do all the time,a good saw is a lifesaver.i switched to husky's because the stihl is almost twice the price...i'll buy two husky's and when one finally lays down,i'll have a new one on the shelf.seeing how when we are in the bush,it's a day long tucker ride to the pickup...which may not start if it's too cold.then an 8 hr drive to fbks and back to the tucker...the husky just makes sense....bill w


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I like my Husky.  Not sure what will be my next model I pick up.  I like my Rancher but I want a saw with a bit more power (im at 7,000 feet) and the same weight or lighter than my Rancher


----------



## JimR

Snowcat Operations said:


> I like my Husky.  Not sure what will be my next model I pick up.  I like my Rancher but I want a saw with a bit more power (im at 7,000 feet) and the same weight or lighter than my Rancher



The 346xp is the lighter of these saws.  It is a Pro saw and faster than all of the homeowner saws.  It does cost $489.95.  But if you look around as I did last week, you can find brand new demo saws that Husqvarna sent out to the dealers for sale at $400.00.  I'll have my second 346xp on Wednesday.  Here are the latest prices  346xp $489.95 3.7hp 11 LBS.  460 Rancher $449.95 3.7hp 12.8 LBS. 455 Rancher $435.95 3.5 hp 13.2 LBS.  You may be wondering why I bought another 346xp.  I have a young lady that likes to use a chainsaw.  That saw is for her to use when she helps me out.  She was using a stuhl MS210 that I have.  You just can't compare those two saws.  It is like driving a BMW compared to a Toyota Corolla. 


On another note.  I had a blast with the 372xp again on Friday and Saturday.  I cut up some nice 18 inch Maples that had lost thier tops last winter during an ice storm.  They were doomed.  Now they are firewood.  That saw just doesn't bog down when using it properly.  I am kicking myself in the butt for not buying one of these when they first came out.  The power to weight ratio is just right.  The saw is almost perfectly balanced with a 24 inch bar on it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

346xp sounds like the right saw for me!  Thanks.


----------



## xp_fan

Hello everyone.  This is my first time to write a post/reply on this site.  
JimR, you have made some very good comments!!  You and i have very familiar likes in the 372 xp and the 346 xp.  For anyone out there who reads this and is looking for a professional grade (machine that can last you a lifetime!!) look no further than a 346 or 372 husqvarna.  The 346 is lightweight and doesn't wear a person out to carry it all day, and will cut up to 20" trees no problem, the 372 is even more of a beast and can do just about anything, but weighs about 3 lbs + more.  --thanks for reading


----------



## xp_fan

Hi Snowcat_operations, i see you are a rancher fan.  I own that same saw and have had good luck out of it.  Got mine over 10 years ago and paid less than $300 new,, have seen where they have gone up a good bit since then.  You can see from my previous post above this that, if you ever want to upgrade a bit and don't mind carrying an extra pound or 2 and want to cut larger stuff, the 372 xp is a wonderful piece of machinery!!


----------



## JimR

xp_fan said:


> Hello everyone.  This is my first time to write a post/reply on this site.
> JimR, you have made some very good comments!!  You and i have very familiar likes in the 372 xp and the 346 xp.  For anyone out there who reads this and is looking for a professional grade (machine that can last you a lifetime!!) look no further than a 346 or 372 husqvarna.  The 346 is lightweight and doesn't wear a person out to carry it all day, and will cut up to 20" trees no problem, the 372 is even more of a beast and can do just about anything, but weighs about 3 lbs + more.  --thanks for reading



Thanks for the comments.  I will still today stand by those statements as I am still enjoying both of these saws immensly.  Today I was sworn in as the Town Tree Warden.  I inherited a Husky 395XP with a 36" bar.  Come Springtime I will go out to see how a saw this big cuts.  I've never used a Husky this big.  I did own a McCulloh Pro Mac 650 with a 32 inch bar a few years back.


----------



## turkey2731

New member first post.
  I have a 262XP had it for a lot of years great saw.
  Got the 16” bar and 28” bar cut’s just as well
  With either one.
  Great Site.
  Thanks Jim


----------



## jmuld007

is there a thread for old husky chain saws. i have a old one can not id it need help. thanks


----------



## jmuld007

jmuld007 said:


> is there a thread for old husky chain saws. i have a old one can not id it need help. thanksonly number are
> 65
> 0650
> 119375


----------



## nixon

JimR said:


> Thanks for the comments.   I inherited a Husky 395XP with a 36" bar.  Come Springtime I will go out to see how a saw this big cuts.  I've never used a Husky this big.



You'll like it a lot for bigger stuff . They have tons of torque . If you haven't already done so , see if you can get full skip chain for that bar . It'll help clearing the chips out of the cut that sometimes can be anproblem with longer bars .


----------



## Bully's

Buyer beware!!
I bought a new Huskvarna chainsaw from my local dealer who has been great to deal with. I normally run all stihl equipment but was told that huskvarna made a great chainsaw.  So, 700 dollars later I walked out with my saw. It ran terrible from the beginning so I brought it back in after 2 hours of use. The dealer did something through a computer diagnostic and gave it back   It ran a little better, but after 13 hours, it seized. Huskvarna wouldn't warranty it because they said I used bad fuel.  Now, I was the only one who used it, and have been mixing fuel for my equipment for 20 years.  If that was the case, my concrete saw would have seized as well.  The dealer went to bat for me knowing how I care for my equipment, but they still refused to warranty it.  The dealer has been kind enough to do the labour part for free, but I am paying for the parts.  Please keep this in mind when considering your next saw


----------



## themanster54

Husqvarna 395xp.  Anyone using a bigger bar than the 36"?  The manufacturer recommends 36" for maximum lengh.  I have an Alaskan chainsaw and was hoping to use a 44" or 48".


----------



## JimVT

you have a mill?  you don't use the end of the bar when it is on it. so i'm thinking it would work.


----------



## themanster54

Yes I have the Alaskan Chainsaw Mill.  That makes sense, about not using the end of the bar.


----------



## nixon

themanster54 said:


> Husqvarna 395xp.  Anyone using a bigger bar than the 36"?  The manufacturer recommends 36" for maximum lengh.  I have an Alaskan chainsaw and was hoping to use a 44" or 48".



Kind of way late here . But your 395 should pull 48 fairly well . Make sure you use a 7t drive sprocket ,and look into a Grandberg ( sp ) aux oiler for it . 
I'm fairly certain the only reason they don't mention a bigger bar is that they ( husky ) don't make anything bigger for that saw in .375 .
Mine pulls fine with an 8t ,36" bar . But cross cuts are way easier than rips .


----------



## mattman1957

I have a brand new 450 and haven't ever used it. Got it as a Christmas present 2015. Got it out the other day and it will not start. Its only had the fuel that was purchased with the saw that comes in the can that is already premixed and is supposed to be good for many years as is stated on the can. Any ideas what may be wrong?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chainsawmodels

This post was very useful for me. Thanks to those who commented. I came across while searching. I signed up immediately.


----------

